# CADPAT Arid and desert MARPAT: What the difference??



## 1feral1 (14 Apr 2006)

Okay before I start, firstly, I am seeking the difference between the two. Posted pics would be great. So I am ONLY asking information from those that HONESTLY know, not from "couch potato arm chair wanna-bee rumour starters" or "so I was tolders". Unless you know the facts, don't bother wasting my time and yours.

I have been trying to hunt down some CADPAT arid in cordura, as I am hot for a 64 ptrn ruck bag made of this, but with the shortfalls of this ptrn, I am now considering MARPAT desert cordura for this venture.

The clock is ticking for when this kit is needed, so any assistance again by only those that know the subject need reply either by PM, email or on here.

Any info on where to obtain any of the MARPAT desert cordura, etc will be of great help, and if any of ya's wanna climb aboard (no time wasters), we might be able to get a group discount from any  'rigger's out there who wanna make a few bucks.

Cheers from the tropics,

Wes


----------



## GO!!! (15 Apr 2006)

Wes,

I can't help you with any of the supply issues, but anyone posted to or near a USMC base could get you any of their field items from the AAFES - they sell uniforms there.

The USMC MARPAT is different from Canadian Arid pattern fabric in some subtle differences of shade and composition, but the most important one is that the MARPAT has "USMC" and the globe, eagle and rope crest  printed on it, in approximately 2mm high lettering, as part of the cam pattern. If you look closely you can easily see it, it is in different angles and shades, but all real MARPAT has this feature, while CADPAT and the knock offs do not.


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Apr 2006)

Wes,

I would be intrested to get in on this I got a 64 frame and I'm soon headed to the Sandbox.

As for the difference it's all shading as GO!!! mentioned, I have not seen the 2 side by side but I have Arid CADPAT in my basement and will look up some Pics ASAP to contribute.

Hit


----------



## Lerch (15 Apr 2006)

I found some pictures for comparison;









As it's obvious, the USMC put their globe and anchor symbol into MARPAT. Otherwise CADPAT AR usually has a pinker tinge to it.


----------



## GO!!! (15 Apr 2006)

http://www.mcaroy.com/digital%20identification.htm

This site has some side by side comparisons.


----------



## DropZone (15 Apr 2006)

Wesley,

I have Marpat® Desert 1000d urethane coated  fabric in stock I can sell you. As this is not my forum please call or email for more info as I do not believe it is good form to conduct our business here.

Kindest Regards
Brian Kroon


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Apr 2006)

Firstly Brian, I'll be in touch (soon).

I do have a MARPAT desert PASGT 'Fritz' helmet cover, so I know what the ptrn looks like.

Currently here we use the latest MICH helmets for deployment o/s.

Thanks to all for taking the time to respond. 

Cheers,

Wes


----------

